# AW/AfX ???'s



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

What exactly does "out of round"refer to?can it be fixed?-On what basis would you remove or keep the extra magnets on the newer aw chassis?benefits? some of my aw chassis have ALOT of yellow grease/lube in/on them,do you clean it all out,redistribute the yellow goop or clean it all out and put your own lubricant?-In general..will the yellow and blue magnets help ANY car?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I run the AW/JL T-jets for a change of pace. Generally, "out of round"
could be a wheel that is not perfectly true or improperly installed. 
I like to replace front & rears for upgrade. I have a Max-Trax which is considered
to be a hi-downforce track. I remove the Ultra-G trac. mag, for that kind of running I would simply stay w/inlines. I like to adjust/clean & tweak a new chassis, so I remove the manuf. grease. The new motor mags are more evenly matched & stronger than old mags.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

"Out of round.", can be the axle isn't in the center of the hub. I have a few of the JL/AW cars that have this problem. That requires replacement of the hub.

Most guys recommend cleaning or complete removal of the grease that comes on the chassis from the factory.

As for yellow/blue magnets in an Autoworld of Johnny Lightnig car, I think the white/blue ones are a tad better. But no one says you can't experiment.

Randy.


----------

